# Hi from Cambridge



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone - I'm Dom. Bought my first TT on Tuesday. It's a Glacier Blue 225 with silver interior 2003 40K miles and I love it! I've always driven large cars previously, my last two cars have been Passats. Really pleased with how grounded the TT feels on the road.
Regrettably, when I open the door this morning I found that the door seals had let water in during last nights rain which is annoying. However, a quick search on this site has advised how I may be able to correct the problem (apply WD40 for a couple of mins, wipe off, treat with silicone spray) which is really encouraging. So thanks for that - will let you know how I get on. ...I don't want to have to buy new door seals...or put up with water getting in the car.
I can't wait for the weekend to arrive so I can give the car a thorough clean, wax, polish, hoover ect and get to know 'her' a bit better.

Quick question - silicone spray...is that the stuff you can use on your tyre walls for making them shiny,wet and black...hope so, I've got a tin of that.

Hopefully pic below....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dom, Welcome to the Forum, If the water is on the door sills, rather than inside the car, that is normal.
The tyre wall stuff is not silicone. Get some sprays of rubber lubricant or silicone from Halfords.
H.


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the TT world


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Harold, thanks. The water is on the door sills and not inside the car. Seems odd to me that it's considered normal, but also reassured as I was a bit miffed this morning when I saw it was wet along both sills. I'll try treating the rubber as on close inspection this morning it is a little dry and slightly cracked.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi DOm welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome, the door seal is on the inside of the door so water on the sills is normal water on the carpet isn't :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome, the door seal is on the inside of the door so water on the sills is normal water on the carpet isn't :wink:


What he said  
Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

